
What comes after serverless? - wolframhempel
https://arcentry.com/blog/what-comes-after-serverless/
======
rapnie
I hope we'll see more _real_ serverless with P2P apps instead of servers-in-
the-cloud-serverless apps. Maybe call them _cloudless_?

~~~
idle_zealot
Maybe call them P2P? Or is that term tainted for some reason?

------
Spivak
My guess would be 'languageless' and 'architectureless'. A completely managed,
language independent high-level, high-performance (hopefully) bytecode which
removes the dependence on communicating with external services VIA
IPC/Sockets/APIs/Messages and instead provides native datatypes and service
primitives as 'syscalls'.

~~~
SamUK96
Not to be dismissive of your idea, but isn't this decade(s) old? QT Creator,
Dreamweaver, Wordpress, etc... All are in some form a "drag-n-drop code gen"
tool. Could you elaborate on your point and how it differs from the existing
codeless tools?

------
9wzYQbTYsAIc
Codeless, as others are saying, is my best guess as to the next big thing. I’m
not sure that it’s especially near-term though.

Imagine something like a combination of the following tools: Enterprise
Architect for modeling/code generation, FaaS, React for reusable UI
components, and SSIS/LEGO interface for hooking it all up.

------
youeseh
Clientless. Requests go from your brain to the cloud and responses are
translated and assimilated into the brain, sorta like Johnny Mnemonic except
wireless! There will be instant authentication - some unique identifier /
biometric recognition will make remembering passwords / 2FA redundant. It'll
be your brain, logging directly into the cloud.

Instant messaging will be instant. There will be a new speed race among search
engines. People will complain about having to wait for Google like they
complain about being put on hold by the call center.

There will be a new class of addicts that don't know how to log off. There
will be people who rip the chip out and go offline forever. But they might not
get the best jobs and government services will be much slower for them.

Clientless is the future! From your brain to the cloud. Expand your mind,
maan!

------
araker
I think codeless comes after serverless.

------
saltcured
If the pendulum is swinging back (cloud is mainframe), maybe we'll see
something like multics for the datacenter age.

If the pendulum is already reaching its limit with serverless, perhaps,
battery materials and 5G will make all the kids rediscover personal computing,
and we'll see datacenterless computing with micro services hosted directly on
smartphones.

------
halis
Abacus -> Calculator -> Excel -> Bare Metal Server -> VM -> Container ->
Serverless -> Deploymentless -> Codeless -> Humanless -> Machineless ->
Godless

Hope this helps, thoughts and prayers!

~~~
tabtab
Hey, if we are not there yet, I volunteer to try the "Godfull" server. Does it
work better on Sundays?

~~~
chrisco255
Nah, it's always down on Sundays. The other 6 days is 100% uptime.

~~~
tabtab
and customer service is a talking snake.

~~~
WorldMaker
That only speaks in tongues.

~~~
tabtab
Ah, Perl!

------
Dormeno
> True decentralization means a necessary cap to the size and
> interconnectedness of any given node, making growth a cumbersome process,
> highly vulnerable to disruption from centralized players.

I don't remember this being a problem for Skype's growth.

------
mycall
Combine matrix.org with things like Azure Sphere, AWS IoT Core and Google
Cloud IoT Core -- these parallel networks could be in turn be sliced up into
aspects. Then, we can go to the next level of networked computation.

------
the_hoser
Clientless. Nothing is faster than code that isn't run.

------
tutfbhuf
my best guess is codeless

------
julienfr112
Codeless. Zapier style.

~~~
kjullien
Strongly agree with this, why sell a service when you can give your client the
tools they need to implement the service themselves with ease. Strapi has been
working in this direction, selling-itself as a "Wordpress" for backends.

------
tabtab
Something even more buzzwordy/BS-y. Ask Dilbert's boss.

------
dreamdu5t
Serverless was never a thing. There are servers, whatever you want to call the
them.

Observing coworkers spend weeks setting up serverless stacks, for not needing
a server they sure spent a lot of time configuring their tools...

But obviously the next thing is codeless, which is WYSIWYG all over again.
Kind of like how serverless was the cloud all over again.

~~~
setr
Ofc there are servers; the point is that its server-independent — and ofc
theres a setup and configuration to it: certain ideas still have to exist
_somewhere_ , if its no longer implicitly known by your server

What’s the point in being pedantic about the marketing naming? If you’re going
to lay critiques, don’t swing wildly at the first thing you see; you gotta hit
‘em where it hurts (eg as always, most codebases don’t need that kind of
scaling; the code architectural benefits can be had without buying into
k8/docker entirely; auto-scaling always offers the risk of a surprise high
bill; limited to short-lived functions; server configuration replaced with
cloud services/docker configuration; etc)

Who do you imagine you’re trying to convince? A first year cs grad? Your
mother? Does you really believe anyone who could make claim to an _informed
opinion_ would be so dense as to never think “wait! There must be something
underlying all this magic!”

Serverless is not really serverless! And cloud is just someone else’s servers!
Have got to rank amongst the most commonly useless statements in tech; it
convinces no one and is pure _signalling_

~~~
wolframhempel
Thank you :-)

